# Socal



## jarias

Anyone here from socal


----------



## Flannel16

Here
Braden


----------



## Seefutlung

Born and Schooled


----------



## THORHAMMER

yeah, im down (not this weekend were moving) but any night or on a weekend !!


----------



## grafiks

jarias said:


> Anyone here from socal


 
Yep.  :thumbup:


----------



## Chas

Affirmative, San Diego.  And I'm new to the forum.   

 Specialty area:  aviation photography (yoke in one hand, throttle in another hand, camera in another hand .....).  

 Favorite song:  "Come fly with me, come fly come fly away ...... "


----------



## Iron Flatline

Meh, just left SoCal, bummer, would have loved to meet up. However, I can highly recommend the company of THORHAMMER. We went on a great downtown shoot.

Where are you moving to?


----------



## Chas

THORHAMMER said:


> yeah, im down (not this weekend were moving) but any night or on a weekend !!


I say, let me know if you're interested in sitting in right seat (with me in left, holding the yoke ..) for some aerial photography - anywhere in the Los Angeles/San Diego area. Just a little two-seater Cessna 152 (rental), but the side windows open for a great FOV. Once I made a night flight over the runways at LAX (3500 ft northbound, 4500ft southbound) to and from Santa Monica airport from my home field of Palomar (Carlsbad) airport. Gorgeous night (just crystalline, for a change), the big jets were backed up along the glideslope as far as the eye could see like a string of pearls. The basin was a "thousand points of light" - I couldn't shoot much right then because I was busy looking out for other VFR (visual rules) traffic in the special corridor that exists there (no need to talk to ATC!).
Don't worry, I've never bent landing gear or anything else I know of .....  (instrument rated, not that that's a guarantee of anything you understand..)


----------



## photogoddess

I'm in So Cal too!


----------



## Dubie

*Me too!*


----------



## THORHAMMER

Sorry,

I forgot to look at this thread for about a week just been busy with moving in. I need to re-activate that feature that emails you when someone replies to your reply. 

Thanks Iron,  we moved to fountain valley/huntington beach to get away from anaheim (anacrime) 

Anyone wants to shoot this weekend let me know, Im thinking about early tomorrow morning , or sunset at night ? 

I will take you up on the flying sometime !! Just too short notice this weekend, thanks for the offer !!!!!


----------



## Seefutlung

LAShooters is having its monthly shoot at the LA Zoo on Sunday.  You ... and everybdy else in LA is invited.  The best image wins a Smugmug Pro Account.  PM me if you're interested and I'll drop you my cell number.

Gary


----------



## mschoelen

I am from Socal. I am currently in OKC for apparently some people other hobby (aviation.)  I am out here for training as an air traffic controller, and will be back mid-late oct.  Hope to meet up with you guys then!


----------



## THORHAMMER

Sorry, couldnt make the zoo... 

anyone want to go out and do some urban shooting this weekend send me an email.


----------



## Seefutlung

Saturday LAShooters is doing Mission San Gabriel with a processing workshop after.  PM me for more info if anyone is interested.

Gary


----------



## AF44

orange county


----------



## photogoddess

what's up for next weekend?


----------



## Seefutlung

The Saturday, Sept. 15, LAShooters are planning an late afternoon & tripod evening shots of downtown LA ... talking about City Hall and/or Disney Concert Hall. With dinner probably in Chinatown.  All are invited.


----------



## photogoddess

Bummer... Saturdays are totally out for me being my busiest portrait day. Let me know when you've got a weekday or Sunday g2g.


----------



## Dark5ide

hey fellow socalers. anyone into cars? cruising for a cure car event this sat 9/28/2013

http://www.cruisinforacure.com/


----------



## Dark5ide

OC Auto Show this weekend

.:: Orange County International Auto Show ::.


----------

